# Pate de Fruit rolled with a cream layer?



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have seen a candy that looks like pate de fruit layered with some white candy layer, rolled up and sliced like this picture here -- fruit rolls

I would like to know what the white layer is and possibly find a recipe, but after many google searches, I keep getting false results. Does anyone know what it is? I am wondering if a layer of marshmallow or opera candy would pair well if the pate de fruit is a tart flavor.

Please let me know if you have come across this before.


----------



## canadatogo (Mar 3, 2007)

I always thought it was poured fondant, but now you've got me thinking...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Could be a "white" pate de fruit, like apple, or pear, or bannana, or lemon, or......


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

OK, thanks.  I did see one with coconut that looked nice.  I may try that, thank you.


----------

